# GloFish ?



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm very serious on thinking bout asking for this for my b-day.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11418815&keepsr=0&clickid=prod_cs
I just LOVE it 

And I want to get some Glofish for it
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3955219

how often would i have to clean it ?

do u like it ?
I had goldfish before but they all died quickly, so are these a good pet to have ? But the goldfish are a story for another time.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

NflLover101 said:


> I'm very serious on thinking bout asking for this for my b-day.
> 
> Top Fin® Glofish 2 Gallon Aquarium Starter Kit - Fish - Boutique - PetSmart
> I just LOVE it
> ...



2 gallons is sooo small. If you love that tank, why don't you get a bit bigger one, than you can have a nice school of glofish. Remember, the smaller the tank, the more you must do water changes and be diligent about checking water parameters, so you don't lose fish.

Gwen


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> 2 gallons is sooo small. If you love that tank, why don't you get a bit bigger one, than you can have a nice school of glofish. Remember, the smaller the tank, the more you must do water changes and be diligent about checking water parameters, so you don't lose fish.
> 
> Gwen


Oh I didn't know that. What size tank do u suggest ?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

NflLover101 said:


> Oh I didn't know that. What size tank do u suggest ?



I know they are small fish, but how about starting with a 5 gallon? That gives the fish a bit more swimming room, and allows you go get 5-6 fish? Maybe 7-8 even, but I'd cycle the tank, and add fish a few (3) at a time. 

Gwen


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with Gwen, glofish are a type of danio. Danios ARE schooling fish and are very active. They need at the minimum 10g that is still arguable. A 2g fish tank could be pushing it with just 2 glofish. They need about +5 in a school and no less.
They are nice fish though.


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow thanks 
Is there any kind of fish that can live in that tank comfortably ?


----------



## Matt68046 (Jan 13, 2012)

My wife had a tank of those. They are kinda pricy, and somewhat skittish, and the fish themselves dont really "glow" but the plants and the rocks do, lol I reccomend at least a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

In a 2g? Most fish are schooling fish like neon tetras and cories. Really the only fish is a betta. A 5g would give you much more variety of fish. A 10g would give you a lot of possibilities.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

They seriously have glowing fish? I thought someone was joking when they told me. OMG. I want some now!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have a glo fish named "chubo" an orange fat glofish, he or she lives in my sorority, he is the only non-betta fish i have


----------



## Eddie1KRR (Sep 9, 2011)

I had/have that same tank only in the 3.5 gallon version. (it's about $20.00 more)
GloFish 3.5 Gallon Aquarium Kit at PETCO

It's a cool little desktop tank, and the one that got me roped into the multiple tank syndrome thing lol. 

I also started it with glowfish...Unfortunately, I lost them all to new tank syndrome. I did'nt know about cycling or anything at that time. They seemed to be tough little suckers to me because they hung on much longer than I would expect knowing what I know now and saw what I saw along the way after...

As far as the kit goes, pretty good bang for the buck, not a bad light, filter seems decent, the acrylic is thin though, I cracked mine eventually on the back side just by pushing the suction cups back on for the filter, so if you end up with one of these, brace the back real well before you push on the filter at all.

For a desk top tank, I since switched to the Fluval edge, I think I caught it on sale for around $105.00 and what a huge difference. Filter quality and being glass was a major step up. I don't know your space restrictions, but like the others said, no matter which way you go, you want bigger than the 2 gallon. I quickly outgrew the 6 gallon edge too, so I now I have 3 tanks going lol. I would get the biggest one you can afford space and money wise.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm glad someone pointed out that they are a type of Danio, so yes, Danios are very active and need room to swim :-D

In a 2 gallon, if you don't want a Betta, you could do Red Cherry Shrimp. They breed like crazy, and are really fun to watch. You do need many live plants for them though, so that may not work with that purple light thingy :-D

My other favorite fish (that I've never had) would be Endlers. They are so tiny and pretty, and you could have a couple males or females (don't mix unless you want babies) in a two gallon, I suspect. Thoughts anyone? 

Check out the profiles here on the Endler. Cute!

Gwen


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow !!! Thanls so much for all the info everyone 
How many gallons does a single bettta need ?

My online Bff has one in a critter keeper is that a good idea ?



GwenInNM said:


> I'm glad someone pointed out that they are a type of Danio, so yes, Danios are very active and need room to swim :-D
> 
> In a 2 gallon, if you don't want a Betta, you could do Red Cherry Shrimp. They breed like crazy, and are really fun to watch. You do need many live plants for them though, so that may not work with that purple light thingy :-D
> 
> ...


Are red cherry shrimp, just red shrimp ?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

NflLover101 said:


> My online Bff has one in a critter keeper is that a good idea ?



NO. Betta's do need heaters and some space to swim.


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh she has a heater in there. At its a 3 gallon one too


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

A 3 gallon is fine. Depending on the betta (some love small spaces, some aren't happy in them at all), you can get away with something as small as one gallon as long as it is heated and kept clean (1 50% and 1 100% change per week). I think a 3 gallon is a good starter size - you can always go up from there.  That 2 gallon would be fine as long as you heat it.

As far as glofish go, I really wouldn't recommend them for less than a 15g long. They are really very active and will use every inch of a 2 ft tank.


----------

